# Clen



## MissionHockey (Mar 14, 2011)

What's the highest dosage of Clen that someone can safely use? I'm at 120 mcgs and five days in and still have yet to feel anything drastic. Thanks in advance for your input.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## VonEric (Mar 14, 2011)

Should be a lil shaky by now... but people do act different. You on tabs or liquids?


----------



## MissionHockey (Mar 14, 2011)

Liquid... and I purchased from a very reputable sponsor here on the forums. Also one of my friends is taking it and feels it big time so I don't know if its just that I have a high tolerance.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## VonEric (Mar 14, 2011)

Never taken the liquid.. always done tabs and always felt it.. but then again i take a bendryl and im sluring


----------



## MissionHockey (Mar 14, 2011)

I have always had an extremely high tolerance for preworkout drinks and stimulants of that type in general. I am guessing with Clen its the same situation.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 14, 2011)

i got mine from ext and i take 180 then i get a tiny shake every now and then. I dont sweat any extra either....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2011)

I got some liquid from one sponsor, and it didn't do much.  I got more from JAS because he was running a great deal.  I didn't notice much until I got up to 140 mcg, and I lost close to 5 lbs in 8 days.  I don't sweat or feel warm, but my heart is pounding pretty good.


----------



## MissionHockey (Mar 16, 2011)

I dosed it at 140 yesterday on the 7th day and could finally starring to feel something. Today I will dose at 160 and see how that goes.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 16, 2011)

I got up to 160 and that's the highest I could go. 

The shakes were so bad at first I couldn't eat soup or take a scantron test at school.


----------



## MissionHockey (Mar 18, 2011)

So I dosed the Clen at 200 today and I still don't feel it very much. I know this stuff is legit because my buddy is taking it and feels it big time. I also got it from an extremely reputable dealer. Could I just be immune to it? How much higher could I go and I would be in the clear as far as health concerns go? Thanks.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cutright (Mar 18, 2011)

I wouldn't go any higher then that^^^order some different Clem and try it...maybe yours sat out too long...


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 18, 2011)

If you dosed at 200mcg and didn't shake at all. Something isn't right.


----------



## MissionHockey (Mar 18, 2011)

Like I said I have always had an extremely high tolerance for pre workout drinks and stimulants of that type. My buddy is taking the same Clen from the same bottle and feeling it big time. I haven't left the bottle out and unopened. Maybe I just need to try the tabs and see if I feel those. I'm not going to go any higher then 200.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tballz (Mar 18, 2011)

So your friend is definitely feeling it but you are not?  Then the clen must be legit.  It's just that you are one of the lucky ones that don't get the side effects.  Everybody reacts differently.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 18, 2011)

When you do cardio does your heart rate increase rapidly and is it easy to keep it at a high level? I never really felt the extra energy from the clen, if it was a good stim people would have been abusing it a long time ago. I mainly felt the shakes, the cramps while working out, and problems sleeping later in my cycle.


----------



## MissionHockey (Mar 19, 2011)

I do notice my cardio sessions are definitely more intense and I sweat more then usual. Like someone said before, I guess I am one if the few people that don't feel any side effects.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------

